# Boat on shop NEED A RIDE…



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

My boat will be at the shop for the next 3 weeks, if anyone need a crew member I will be available on the weekends only and be paying my share on all the expenses (fuel, ice, bait, etc) clean boat and fish with no problem. I live in gulf breeze but will drive to destin or Pensacola. I know my way around the boat and have been fishing offshore for few years now, i got some tackle and lures too that we could be using, if someone it is interested we could meet up first to discuss the details about the trip, thanks in advance!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

That’s a pretty good photo resume.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

O-SEA-D said:


> That’s a pretty good photo resume.


Thanks! Sometimes we get too excited and forget to take pictures and regret, gotta have pictures “no body, no crime” lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my hat's off to the dude holding up that aj with one hand. wow.
that king is a biggun, too.
jack


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

jack2 said:


> my hat's off to the dude holding up that aj with one hand. wow.
> that king is a biggun, too.
> jack


Lol Thanks jack, I was struggling to hold it, look at my neck lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^^^^^LOL. way to go, dude.
jack


----------

